# Riley has a secret!



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sooo! I can't keep it a secret any longer! Riley is getting a new baby sister next week! We are beyond excited. I wasn't going to do it til much later, maybe even next year, but things happen when they are supposed to. She is from Adura and was born March 14th. I am having a time trying to name her so any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I like Trissie, Tasse, Lissa, Kinzie & Chrissie/Krisi.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, what wonderful news Sherry. And from looking at her pictures, she is absolutely precious!! And I am sure that you will be posting pictures of her when she arrives!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beauty!!!! I love the name Katy. Can't wait for you to bring her home. So happy for you 
Sherry; you deserve something good for a change.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yippppeeeeee!!!!! I'm so happy for you Sherry, she will make you laugh and Riley will love having a sister again. Welcome to the Adura family, she's absolutely precious :heart:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*New puppy*

Congratulations on your new puppy. Names: Amore’, Kee Kee, Marshmallow and Suri. 
I’m sure you will find the perfect name for this perfect little girl. I think finding a name for girls is harder then for the boys. 

These names mean White in different languages:
Zuri - Basque
Bianca - Italian
Jenna - Latin
Ke’oke’o - Hawaiian 
Elvira - Latin
Pearl
Snowy


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Sherry. Maybe once you get her and see her personality a name will come to you that suits her.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

She's precious. Congrats! Oh and I think she is a "Tiffany"!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How about "Aria" since she is sure to bring a beautiful song to your heart! I can hardly wait!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! These names are on my radar but I won't know what to name her til I know her.
Lily Rose
Lily Grace
Gracie
Pebbles


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

sherry said:


> Thanks everyone! These names are on my radar but I won't know what to name her til I know her.
> Lily Rose
> Lily Grace
> Gracie
> Pebbles


Well I'm kind of partial to Gracie since I have a granddaughter named Grace :wub:. Pebbles is really cute. I used to love The Flintstones. It was my favourite cartoon.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sherry her pictures are pure perfection! Congratulations, she melts my heart!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She’s adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I know this sweet little girl!:wub: :wub:You are going to love her! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful news. I am no help with names. With the string I have going it would be Captain Hook or Wendy. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((YES)))) KATHERINE IS AWESOME, YOU KNOW MY GENEVA IS FROM HER. I COULDN'T BE MORE BLESSED.
I LOVE THE NAME BLESSING IF I WOULD HAVE HAD A PUPPY THAT'S THE NAME I WOULD HAVE CHOSEN, AND I ALSO LOVE THE NAME LILY GRACE, OF COURSE MATILDA :wub:

SHE IS BEAUTIFUL SHERRY:wub:, WELCOME TO THE FAMILY :wub: SO EXCITED FOR ALL OF YOU. NEXT TIME YOU TALK WITH KATHERINE LET HER KNOW YOU KNOW ME.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> Thanks everyone! These names are on my radar but I won't know what to name her til I know her.
> Lily Rose
> Lily Grace
> Gracie
> Pebbles


Cute names! Everyone has adorable name suggestions!! I've always thought this was the hardest part of getting a new pup...the name...you will say it about a million times over the next 15 years. Can't wait for you to get her and how Riley takes to having a baby in the house, lol.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sherry, I am so excited for you. She is an adorable pup and I'm sure she'll bring much joy. No suggestions for names though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sherry - well I already knew the secret. Riley told me...well Riley's mom told me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm so thrilled for you. I know she'll bring so much joy into your life. Hmm the name Joy might work. I am partial to Lily because that was my awesome mom's name but it was spelled Lilly. You'll know best when you have her and of course you'll call her a million other names as I do Tyler and all my fosters. Those little nicknames that work so well. I'm so happy for you, Ron and Riley and I know that Sissy would approve because it will make mommy smile again.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sherry I am so pleased to hear Riley’s news! I am so happy for you. She is so beautiful. I can’t wait to see your pictures of her and learn the name you decide on. I’m no good at all with naming. It’s hard! I think you need to live with the puppy a bit. One day a name will pop out of your mouth and you’ll say “that’s it!”


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Isn't this exciting! You're so lucky to get to babysit these cuties!!!



aggiemom99 said:


> I know this sweet little girl!:wub: :wub:You are going to love her! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

aggiemom99 said:


> I know this sweet little girl!:wub: :wub:You are going to love her! Congratulations!!!


Please tell me about her. i won't meet her til Tuesday.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Sherry, this is great news! I'm so happy for you!

When I first saw my Luna, I knew immediately that was her name.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sherry this is wonderful news! how exciting. The only name that comes to mind is Coco.

I thought something related to Texas and then I read "Katy" above. Except you aren't in Texas. LOL. So I'm no help.


I am not much good at naming pets. Dad named my cat "Lily" and mom suggested "Jodi".


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

sherry said:


> Please tell me about her. i won't meet her til Tuesday.


Sherry, your little girl is very sweet, playful, nice coat and a beautiful little face.:wub: I had the honor of keeping her, her sisters and brother for 5 days while Katherine was at AMA Nationals. I had a blast...That whole litter are all sweethearts :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aggiemom99 said:


> Sherry, your little girl is very sweet, playful, nice coat and a beautiful little face.:wub: I had the honor of keeping her, her sisters and brother for 5 days while Katherine was at AMA Nationals. I had a blast...That whole litter are all sweethearts :grouphug:


Where are you located in TX. I am in G-town north of Austin!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I could have sworn I had replied. Congrats and I love the name Lily Rose.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is just beautiful! :wub:
Congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is Tuesday the 16th the big day?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Is Tuesday the 16th the big day?


Yes it is. We will drive down Monday and spend the night and meet Katherine and the girl around noon. So excited. Still struggling with a name so hopefully after we get her there will be clarity. Here are the finalists so far:

Lily Rose
Lily Grace
Krissy Lynn
Kimme Rose
Pebbles (only because Ron thinks it is special).

I listen to all opinions, hint, hint!


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

In case you're still wanting more suggestions, here are the names that made our short list (but we didn't use) for the Maltese we just got last week:
Poppy, Chantilly, Zelda, and Jolene (JoJo). 
We finally landed on Zita (Italian for little girl) but not until we'd had her for 3 days! It seemed like we had already used the single most perfect Maltese name for our previous girl, Lily. I love your idea of Lily Rose.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

She's beautiful!! 

Lainie and Whispy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub:Just want you to know I am w/you to pick up this puppy! I can't wait to hear all your news tomorrow! Oh, am I excited for you/with you! Love to Riley also---he is going to make a great new brother to her. Awaiting alllllllllll the details.xoxo


----------

